# Java-GUI



## lernen.2007 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich will mich selbständig machen. Und ich werde dann viel mit Java-GUI programmieren müssen. Sollte ich die ganze Anwendung bzw. GUI selber programmieren oder tut Ihr die Programme empfehlen, mit dem man JAVA-GUI zusammen klicken kann? Über die Ideen, Erfahrungen und Kritik würde ich mich freuen.

Danke


----------



## The_S (13. Januar 2009)

Kommt darauf an ... Mit NetBeans oder diversen (kostenpflichtigen) Eclipse-Plugins kann man ganz gut GUIs einfach zusammenklicken. Ich bin aber kein Fan davon, da mir der Code zu unsauber und (ohne IDE) schlecht wartbar ist.


----------



## vfl_freak (13. Januar 2009)

Moin,

ich denke, dass auch von der Aufgabenstellung ab, oder

Bei kleinen Mini-Progrämmchen ruhig zusammenklicken (wem's Spaß macht), andernfalls gilt sicher dass, was the_S schon sagte - vor allem das Stichwort: "Wartbarkeit", wird viel zu oft unterschätzt/vernachlässigt wird !
Oder wie ich an der Uni gelernt habe: Wartbarkeit geht vor Effizienz ;-]

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## lernen.2007 (13. Januar 2009)

Zuerst bedanke ich mich für die Antworten. Bei mir wird sich auch um komplizierte GUI's handeln. Wie Ihr alle wisst, ist das GUI-Programmierung in Java eine komplizierte und Zeitraubende Sache.


----------



## lairdchris (13. Januar 2009)

Ich entwickle hier in der Firma Swing-Anwendungen und ich bin auch eher der Fan von selbstgeschriebenem Code.
Es gibt zwar auch mächtige GUI-Builder, die man auch innerhalb von Eclipse einsetzen kann, aber ich finde mich in meinem eigenen Code einfach besser zurecht.

Ich nutze ziemlich ausgiebig das FormLayout aus den JGoodies-Bibliotheken. Damit kann man auch komplexe GUIs mit les- und vor allem wartbarem Code erzeugen. 

Sieh dir das FormLayout einfach mal an, das ist wirklich ziemlich genial. Wir ersetzen immer wieder in älteren Anwendungen GUIs mit GridBagLayout u.ä. durch FormLayout, und der Code wird direkt wesentlich kürzer und vor allem verständlicher.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## takidoso (13. Januar 2009)

Was zusammenklicken von GUI's angeht habe ich bisher mit JBuilder gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da der Code änderbar ist und solange man sich an die Konvention von JBuilder hält, kann man auch seine manuellen erweiterungen im GUI-Editor anschauen und wiederumg per Klicken Änderungen vornehmen.
Um schnell zu einem GUI-Gerüst zu kommen ist  JBuilder einfach besser als so manch anderer GUI-Editor, der Code "sperrt" oder irgendwie dann Customized Code mit einflunscht (z.B. Net-Beans).
Die feinarbeiten mache ich immer "zu Fuß".

@vfl_freak zum Thema Effiziens/Wartbarkeit sehe ich das ähnlich, wobei ich jedoch denke dass es eben eine kurzfristige und eine mittel bis langfristige Effiziens (=Wartbarkeit) gibt. Leider habe ich aber auch schon Chefs erlebt, die davon, obgleich selbst mal Softwareentwickler gewesen, nix von verstanden bzw. wissen wollten. 

@lairdchris interessanter Tip mit dem FormLayout, werde ich mir vielleicht auch mal anschauen


----------



## The_S (14. Januar 2009)

lernen.2007 hat gesagt.:


> Wie Ihr alle wisst, ist das GUI-Programmierung in Java eine komplizierte und Zeitraubende Sache.



Hm ... naja ... find ich jetzt nicht so ...

Das FormLayout setze ich auch sehr gern ein, und kann es nur empfehlen!


----------



## mschlegel (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe meine Programme immer von Hand geschrieben wobei man hierbei, auch wenn man allein ist, schon sehr auf einen geeigneten Code-Style achten sollte.

Editoren nutze ich hier auf Arbeit, wobei es sich um Visual Studio und C# handelt. Das Prinzip ist aber das selbe würde ich sagen. Es funktioniert gut, aber sobald man z.B. abstrakte GUI-Klassen bauen will wirds kompliziert, da die IDE immer nur den Standardkonstruktor aufruft, man manchmal aber auch dort schon etwas Logik benötigt, usw. Und dann muss man Präprozessorkram wie #ifdebug nutzen wo wir auch wieder bei der Wartbarkeit wären

Das FormLayout find ich auch super  wobei ich für Java Programme nur noch JFace oder Eclipse RCP nutze. Das fühlt sich, meiner Meinung nach, einfach schöner an (Swing fand ich nur in der Uni gut um MVC zu lernen)


----------



## mschlegel (14. Januar 2009)

EDIT: sorry für den Doppelpost...bekam die Meldung der Server sei ausgelasted und hab deswegen nochmal gesendet


----------

